# Better power zone my a hole*



## mydrivelife (May 31, 2019)

This is saddest week of my dearest life. Is Lyft joking me. I got my ass to the max bonus. Made me drive to the next purple box. Still didn’t get a ride. Drove around for another hour. Finally after 1 hr and 10 mins they gave me a ride wtf


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Me too Bro.

Time to go all in on something else.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

You broke the cardinal rule of rideshare...

DON'T CHASE THE SURGE. Chasing surge is like chasing the red dot.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> You broke the cardinal rule of rideshare...
> 
> DON'T CHASE THE SURGE. Chasing surge is like chasing the red dot.
> View attachment 324776


Yes, it can be quite fozzling!!!


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

This is chasing the surge


----------



## mydrivelife (May 31, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> You broke the cardinal rule of rideshare...
> 
> DON'T CHASE THE SURGE. Chasing surge is like chasing the red dot.
> View attachment 324776


We no longer have to chase the surge because there isn't any surge. That's the whole point. This is a power box. So in order for me to get that stupid 7 extra dollars I had to drive to the purple box when a new one came on but supposedly they normally come on around your locations


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I been at my honey hole for 30 minute with zero rides. Out of nowhere next to me, I am in zone for $20. The new lyft surge is broken in so many ways. I can be in zone where uber is alll red yet yet zero lyft surge. It makes no sense at all


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

mydrivelife said:


> We no longer have to chase the surge because there isn't any surge. That's the whole point. This is a power box. So in order for me to get that stupid 7 extra dollars I had to drive to the purple box when a new one came on but supposedly they normally come on around your locations


We get flat surge amounts now. Same concept, just paying a lot less.

I get those personal power zones too, and they work the same way... put up some colorful boxes and watch the ants flock to it.

FWIW, you can always ignore those boxes and they'll come to you. I drove through a PPZ yesterday on my way home. Sitting in my office, drinking coffee waiting for a ping, a pink box enveloped my house and my "bonus" started to rise. At around $12 I got pinged from 2 blocks away. 1/2 mile run to the grocery store. Not a profitable run, but the zone made up for it.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> You broke the cardinal rule of rideshare...
> 
> DON'T CHASE THE SURGE. Chasing surge is like chasing the red dot.


That's the thing about PPZ's though, they chase _you_.

Can't see them on the map like a normal surge, they just randomly appear like an oasis in the desert.

Could be on a busy Sat night at bar close, could be in the middle of the suburbs on a Wednesday. There doesn't seem to be a rhyme or reason to them other than Lyft wants you to be in that area for whatever reason.

I like 'em because they're sticky & apply to the next ride no matter where it is, so I just park & max it out, then continue on my way.


----------



## mydrivelife (May 31, 2019)

I’m not sure where you guys drive but no one in SF waits more then 4 mins to be picked up ever.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

mydrivelife said:


> This is saddest week of my dearest life. Is Lyft joking me. I got my ass to the max bonus. Made me drive to the next purple box. Still didn't get a ride. Drove around for another hour. Finally after 1 hr and 10 mins they gave me a ride wtf


You know they use you idiots chasing $3 to control the surge for us, right?


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

Havent seen a PPZ all week..


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

mydrivelife said:


> This is saddest week of my dearest life. Is Lyft joking me. I got my ass to the max bonus. Made me drive to the next purple box. Still didn't get a ride. Drove around for another hour. Finally after 1 hr and 10 mins they gave me a ride wtf


You don't have to be in a Power Zone or go to next Power Zone. The bonus sticks with you outside of the zone.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

The PPZ is nothing more than getting driver to stay put. The idea is that every driver has it's own ppz ..so Lyft is strategically assigning each driver a ppz that covers maybe 15 block. Ppz overlap with other drivers. Now you see the whole picture.. this ppz is just a chessboard and we are the chess piece. Now Lyft rider can call a Lyft ride and it will only be within a 5 min wait.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

mydrivelife said:


> This is saddest week of my dearest life. Is Lyft joking me. I got my ass to the max bonus. Made me drive to the next purple box. Still didn't get a ride. Drove around for another hour. Finally after 1 hr and 10 mins they gave me a ride wtf


A shame that you had to learn that lesson the hard way. Now you know better for next time. I feel for you.


----------



## mydrivelife (May 31, 2019)

Larry$$$ said:


> The PPZ is nothing more than getting driver to stay put. The idea is that every driver has it's own ppz ..so Lyft is strategically assigning each driver a ppz that covers maybe 15 block. Ppz overlap with other drivers. Now you see the whole picture.. this ppz is just a chessboard and we are the chess piece. Now Lyft rider can call a Lyft ride and it will only be within a 5 min wait.


I get that but that doesn't change the fact taking away prime time surges helped us ever making money again


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

mydrivelife said:


> This is saddest week of my dearest life. Is Lyft joking me. I got my ass to the max bonus. Made me drive to the next purple box. Still didn't get a ride. Drove around for another hour. Finally after 1 hr and 10 mins they gave me a ride wtf


never chase the surge and never chase the ppz. they say they they were very excited to introduce ppz because they listened to our feedback. hmmmm


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Lyft is flat out lying to customers. 
I just submitted this to my lawyer. Let’s see if it’s illegal.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I've only gotten one of those new bonus payments. The base fare was $3.82 and my bonus was $3.20. Did the customer pay an extra $3.20? That's how it used to work with "Prime Time". I liked Prime Time better, because very few of my rides are $3.20. It's better to get 50% Prime Time on a $10 fare, than this little Mickey-mouse chump change Lyft is now promoting.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Right... with prime time a one ride could make your night... now it will never happen


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Right... with prime time a one ride could make your night... now it will never happen


Unfortunately, Lyft has so many drivers, they can continue "turning the screws", until they experience more riders than drivers. When they reach that balance, the company will stop reducing our pay.

With Gas prices increasing for the Summer, and a .19 cents per gallon increase in the Illinois gas tax kicking in on July 1st, I expect a thinning out of drivers here. If Lyft doesn't increase fares, I'll be one of those who drive just enough to stay active.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

600% lyft prime will now only live in my memories haha $$$


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> 600% lyft prime will now only live in my memories haha $$$


Not mine. I've never seen it.

450% max ... maybe once.... for 10 secs


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I have done a couple 600%-700% so sad.... now the biggest one with the new surge is $20 dollar bonus terrible!


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I have done a couple 600%-700% so sad.... now the biggest one with the new surge is $20 dollar bonus terrible!


I got a strange +35 once in good weather.

It was an average 24 min ride downtown.

That was weird...


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

People they are using u to test their algorithms for their self driving cars. There is no demand in these boxes. It's all lyft manipulation to test algorithms


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

That says it all


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Right... with prime time a one ride could make your night... now it will never happen


american corporate greed at its finest .


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

Hagong said:


> You don't have to be in a Power Zone or go to next Power Zone. The bonus sticks with you outside of the zone.


You know what's really messed up? I'll be sitting in ppz and get the max amount. After i get the max and it shows the amount of bonus, I am driving around looking for a ride and all of sudden another ppz zone pops up that is lower and then it starts all over again with the new low ppz amount instead of the one I originally had retained that i spent 20 mins wasting my time sitting in one place to get. That's seriously ****ed up. They should get sued for this.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Loralie said:


> You know what's really messed up? I'll be sitting in ppz and get the max amount. After i get the max and it shows the amount of bonus, I am driving around looking for a ride and all of sudden another ppz zone pops up that is lower and then it starts all over again with the new low ppz amount instead of the one I originally had retained that i spent 20 mins wasting my time sitting in one place to get. That's seriously @@@@ed up. They should get sued for this.


Lyft games, similar to Uber games are a series of human experiments you did not formally agree to be a part of.

I guarantee, prolonged "play" WILL have some adverse effect.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

mydrivelife said:


> This is saddest week of my dearest life. Is Lyft joking me. I got my ass to the max bonus. Made me drive to the next purple box. Still didn't get a ride. Drove around for another hour. Finally after 1 hr and 10 mins they gave me a ride wtf


Its like you are in a video game and being controlled by a joystick by some millennial laughing at you while they are sitting on piles of cash you made for them.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> Its like you are in a video game and being controlled by a joystick by some millennial laughing at you while they are sitting on piles of cash you made for them.


I thought that's why they hired them.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

These new power zones are only worth it if the passenger is traveling a very short distance. There's often a Power Zone around our local Walmart. $3.00 in ride fare and a $4.62 power-zone bonus is what I got the other day. Was worth it. Very few Walmart passengers go far, in my Chicago suburb.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Loralie said:


> You know what's really messed up? I'll be sitting in ppz and get the max amount. After i get the max and it shows the amount of bonus, I am driving around looking for a ride and all of sudden another ppz zone pops up that is lower and then it starts all over again with the new low ppz amount instead of the one I originally had retained that i spent 20 mins wasting my time sitting in one place to get. That's seriously @@@@ed up. They should get sued for this.


when its alot of money screenshot it. So you'll have proof. That's what lyft tech said.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> Its like you are in a video game and being controlled by a joystick by some millennial laughing at you while they are sitting on piles of cash you made for them.


The apps were designed to be like a game, that is how they hook drivers in.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Was sitting in a Pink zone(Haight/Ashbury area) and got a ping inside it for $5 and change. At the end of the ride, it became an $11 and change bonus. Fare was $20. Lyft got 38% of what the pax paid


Also, new Lyft update is super annoying. Every time you decline or let the ping expire, you get that *doink* sound like when you cancel a ride. Pop-up banner messages now doesn’t display the Bonus amount. It just says Ride Bonus with no amount.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Hagong said:


> Was sitting in a Pink zone(Haight/Ashbury area) and got a ping inside it for $5 and change. At the end of the ride, it became an $11 and change bonus. Fare was $20. Lyft got 38% of what the pax paid
> 
> Also, new Lyft update is super annoying. Every time you decline or let the ping expire, you get that *doink* sound like when you cancel a ride. Pop-up banner messages now doesn't display the Bonus amount. It just says Ride Bonus with no amount.


Sounds like Uber's ride cancel sound.
Mmm. I wonder why....?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Getting rid of Prime-Time is going to really hurt Lyft when the Snow season begins. I would go out and drive in Winter weather when 75% - 200% Prime Time was in effect. No way I'm doing that for an insulting $5 bonus.


----------

